
Brain Activity Recorded as Much as 10 Minutes After Death - randomname2
http://www.sciencealert.com/brain-activity-has-been-recorded-as-much-as-10-minutes-after-death
======
kozak
I guess it depends on the definition of death. Obviously, full death doesn't
occur the moment heart stops pumping. Brain starts gradually decaying when
oxygen supply stops, past the point when it's unrecoverable, and to some more
distant point when all the tissue completely decays. But in between there is
some unknown area.

------
JPLeRouzic
Sometimes we need to step back and try to question what we perceive as
meaningful information. Without recalling the hilarious and very smart article
about a dead fish that was shown as apparently being able to read journals (if
we trust fMRI a little bit too much), an ECG signal does not always mean that
there is a brain activity.

(edited)

